# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: خواندن فايل در مد (HEX)

## takgig

سلام
من  يك فايل دارم بايد در مد هگز خوانده شود و داخلش 2000000 تا ركورد دارم كه بايد استخراج شود و اول هر ركورد با تگ 01 0b شروع مي گردد و من بايد بعد از اين تگ  11 تاي بعدي رو ذخيره كنم و بعد به دنبال تگ بعدي كه 41 00 58 مي باشد بگردم و 11 رقم بعديش رو ذخيره كنم  و به عنوان يك رديف اين ركورد رو ذخيره كنم تا برسم دوباره به تگ  01 0b بعدي كه مي شه ركورد بعدي. مثال :
HEX.JPG

در اينجا يك ركورد داخل 1 فايل رو نشون مي ده :
01 0B تگ شروع ركورد است كه بايد 11  عدد بعديش رو ذخيره كنم كه برابر است با 19222222222 و بعد دنبال تگ 21 00 58 مي گردم و وقتي پيداش كردم 11 عدد بعديش رو مي خوام  كه برابر است با 58585855555 . و در خروجي همه ركورد ها را داخل يك فايل متني  با يك رديف براي هر ركورد ذخيره كنم :


```
58585855555         19222222222 
ركوردهاي پيدا شده بعدي ....
33333333333          66666666666
...
```

لطفاً راهنمايي كنيد ...

----------

